# Silver Lake Michigan



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

For the past five years we have made an annual trip to Silver Lake Michigan to enjoy the beautiful sandy lake and the surrounding Lake Michigan area. I would find it very difficult to beat the sandy shoreline of Lake Michigan. Those from the coastal states might not realize what the shores of Lake Michigan have to offer. We normally make this trip a 9-day vacation, but with the wedding of my oldest son in Puerto Rico this past June, we had to shorten our trip to conserve some cash. We always stay at Sandy Shores Campground as we love the owners, the facilities, location, and the fact that they also offer boat dock rental on Silver Lake so we don't have to put the boat in the water every day.

These are pictures of our campsite. Sandy Shores does a great job with maintaining the grounds and they also offer excellent facilities and a very nice pool.
Campsite-1 Campsite-2

Of course, we always fly our national flag and wish our marine son could join us on our trips as well.
Flag

Silver Lake and the surrounding sand dunes are absolutely beautiful and a great place to swim. If you have a boat, simply beach it into the dunes and enjoy the day!
Silver Lake 1
Silver Lake 2
Silver Lake 3
Our Boat

The sand dunes are ABSOLUTELY AWESOME! These pictures do not do justice as these dunes go on forever, all the way to Lake Michigan for miles up and down the coastline. Great place for flying kites too!
Dunes into Silver Lake
Tired yet?

And of course, Noah goes with us everywhere. He loves camping, boating, the sand dunes and he never leaves our site. I need to have a talk with him as to who really owns the camper and who get to sleep in the queen bed!
Noah


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Funny you posted this I am heading there tomorrow..


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We just got back from Silver Lake today. Great time for all. I took my dually out on the dunes every day. Made it up all the hills except "test hill". Kids had a blast at the beaches too.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

What do I have to do to take my 250 out there? I know I need a flag but orv too? I am not to sure about taking my tow vehicle out in the sand and beat the crap out of it and have to tow my trailer home. Sounds like fun though. Maybe just to ride around with the kids would be fun.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> Funny you posted this I am heading there tomorrow..


Yes, I know you are. I posted a link to this post on your post - wow, that was confusing! Have fun...


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> What do I have to do to take my 250 out there? I know I need a flag but orv too? I am not to sure about taking my tow vehicle out in the sand and beat the crap out of it and have to tow my trailer home. Sounds like fun though. Maybe just to ride around with the kids would be fun.


Yes, an orange flag and an ORV. ORV can be purchased for about $20 from most in-town shops (flags too). Lower the air pressure in your tires a bit. I took my burb out there and it was a great time. There are some smaller dunes you can play in without worrying about damaging your vehicle. You can also drive to Lake Michigan and make a picnic out of the day. At the Lake Michigan picnic area you can watch many quads and bikes race up and down the stretch - take your bathing suit if you plan on swimming in Lake Michigan.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Duanesz said:


> What do I have to do to take my 250 out there? I know I need a flag but orv too? I am not to sure about taking my tow vehicle out in the sand and beat the crap out of it and have to tow my trailer home. Sounds like fun though. Maybe just to ride around with the kids would be fun.


It took some convincing by my buddies also, but it was not a problem at all and your truck will be fine if you use a little
common sense. You need a flag, bracket and $16.75 for a ORV sticker and if your going out on a weekend it's a good idea
to get a 9 - 11AM dune voucher so your "dune ready" the night before. Anybody there can tell you how to get the voucher.
You also need a daily parking voucher. So flag, parking voucher, ORV sticker, and daily dune time voucher if your going on Saturday or 
Sunday. Also need to let the air pressure down to about 15 pounds or lower when you get there and then refill back up when you 
leave (every place has free air). Bring a good pressure gauge.

Dunes are great! We brought our young kids out every day and went all over without worry. You will need 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Deanintemp,

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!







We had a great time their also!

Mark


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics! Looks like a fun trip!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> We just got back from Silver Lake today. Great time for all. I took my dually out on the dunes every day. Made it up all the hills except "test hill". Kids had a blast at the beaches too.


It is fun just to watch folks trying to get up "test hill". We have rented jeeps and buggies but have never been successful with test hill.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pics, looks like your family had a great time.









Did you happen to ask the owners how late in the season they'll be open this year?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Silver lake is a blast. We really enjoy ourselves out there. Glad to hear you had a good trip.


----------

